# junges Mädchen - doppelt gemoppelt?



## dec-sev

Vor ungefähr einer Woche hat Jana das Wort pleonastisch erwähnt und dadruch meinen Wortschatz bereichert. Vas haltet ihr in diesem Sinne von junges Mädchen? Scheint es euch nicht pleonatisch zu sein?


----------



## Jana337

Es heißt pleonaStisch.
Sonst bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## FloVi

dec-sev said:


> Was haltet ihr in diesem Sinne von junges Mädchen? Scheint es euch nicht pleonastisch zu sein?



Grundsätzlich schon, aber das Wort Mädchen hat ja relativ viele Bedeutungsebenen. Es gibt ja auch das "alte Mädchen", das Mädchen als Magd und das "Mädchen für alles". Und als Luci van Org (Lucilectric) 1994 ihr gleichnamiges Lied sang, war sie mit 23 Jahren sicherlich jung, aber nicht für ein Mädchen. 

Übrigens, "pleonastisch" finde ich auch ganz nett, aber ich glaube, ich bleibe bei "doppelt gemoppelt".


----------



## floridasnowbird

dec-sev said:


> Vor ungefähr einer Woche hat Jana das Wort pleonastisch erwähnt und dadruch meinen Wortschatz bereichert. Vas haltet ihr in diesem Sinne von junges Mädchen? Scheint es euch nicht pleonatisch zu sein?


 
Der Ausdruck "junges Mädchen" bezeichnet einen weiblichen Teenager (und nur dieses Alter) und ist als solcher begriffsbestimmend und nicht pleonastisch.
​


----------



## FloVi

floridasnowbird said:


> Der Ausdruck "junges Mädchen" bezeichnet einen weiblichen Teenager (und nur dieses Alter)...



Das würde ich so nicht unterstreichen.


----------



## AGATHA2

Also die klassischen Beispiele für Pleonasmen sind ja die weißen Schimmel, kleinen Zwerge und großen Riesen, da kann ja ein junges Mädchen nicht mithalten


----------



## dec-sev

floridasnowbird said:


> Der Ausdruck "junges Mädchen" bezeichnet einen weiblichen Teenager (und nur dieses Alter) und ist als solcher begriffsbestimmend und nicht pleonastisch


 
Ich meinte falls _junges Mädchen_ normal ist, dann soll _altes Mädchen_ auch normal sein. Falls _junges Mädchen_ einen weiblichen Teenager bezeichnet, was denn _Mädchen _ohne _junges_ bezeichnet? 



> Übrigens, "pleonastisch" finde ich auch ganz nett, aber ich glaube, ich bleibe bei "doppelt gemoppelt".


 
Zudem ist deine Variante leichter auszusprechen und im Gedächtnis zu behalten.


----------



## floridasnowbird

dec-sev said:


> Ich meinte falls _junges Mädchen_ normal ist, dann soll _altes Mädchen_ auch normal sein. Falls _junges Mädchen_ einen weiblichen Teenager bezeichnet, was denn _Mädchen _ohne _junges_ bezeichnet?


 
Ein "Mädchen" (ohne jung) ist ein weibliches Kind.

Ein "junges Mädchen" ist ein weiblicher Teenager .

Ein "altes Mädchen" ist eine Frau, die keinen Mann "abgekriegt" hat.​


----------



## FloVi

floridasnowbird said:


> Ein "Mädchen" (ohne jung) ist ein weibliches Kind.
> Ein "junges Mädchen" ist ein weiblicher Teenager.
> Ein "altes Mädchen" ist eine Frau, die keinen Mann "abgekriegt" hat.



Autsch. Geh' schon mal in Deckung.


----------



## dec-sev

floridasnowbird said:


> Ein "altes Mädchen" ist eine Frau, die keinen Mann "abgekriegt" hat.​


 
Für von keinem Mann abgekriegte Frau habe ich _alte Jungerfer_ hehört. Ist deine Variante im weiten Gebrauch?


----------



## floridasnowbird

dec-sev said:


> Für von keinem Mann abgekriegte Frau habe ich _alte Jungerfer_ hehört. Ist deine Variante im weiten Gebrauch?


 
Ich hab das schon oft gehört.​


----------



## Henryk

dec-sev said:


> Vor ungefähr einer Woche hat Jana das Wort pleonastisch erwähnt und dadruch meinen Wortschatz bereichert. Vas haltet ihr in diesem Sinne von junges Mädchen? Scheint es euch nicht pleonatisch zu sein?



Pleonasmen sind meistens relativ. Es gibt z. B. große Riesen. Das sind die, die unter den Riesen als Größte gelten. Die anderen wären dann die kleinen Riesen, die generell aber gar nicht klein sind.

"Junges Mädchen" sagt man nicht, "junge Frau" ist aber ziemlich verbreitet. Das kann man für alle Frauen ab dem Jugendalter nutzen. Mit unterschiedlichem Effekt allerdings.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Henryk said:


> "Junges Mädchen" sagt man nicht


 
Da muss ich was verpasst haben, seit wann sagt man das nicht mehr?​


----------



## dec-sev

Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Frage diesem Thread gehört aber ich  habe eben an eine Zeitungsanzeige gestoßen:
"Wir suchen für eine Mädchen bis 35." Dies habe die Lächelns aller meinen Kollegen ausgelöst. Ist _eine Mädchen bis 35_  im Deutschen normal klingt oder nicht?


----------



## Henryk

floridasnowbird said:


> Da muss ich was verpasst haben, seit wann sagt man das nicht mehr?​



Seit wann? Entweder sagt man das hier nicht oder das war vor meiner Zeit.



> Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Frage diesem Thread gehört, aber ich habe bin eben an auf eine Zeitungsanzeige gestoßen:
> "Wir suchen für eine Mädchen bis 35." Dies habe die Lächelns aller meinen Kollegen ausgelöst (Sagt man so nicht: Das hat all meinen Kollegen ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht gezaubert. -). Ist eine Mädchen bis 35 im Deutschen normal klingt oder nicht?



Ein Mädchen ist eigentlich ein weibliches Geschöpf bis zur Pubertät. Dementsprechend ist es ein wenig merkwürdig.


----------



## floridasnowbird

dec-sev said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Frage diesem Thread gehört aber ich habe eben an eine Zeitungsanzeige gestoßen:
> "Wir suchen für eine Mädchen bis 35." Dies habe die Lächelns aller meinen Kollegen ausgelöst. Ist _eine Mädchen bis 35_ im Deutschen normal klingt oder nicht?


 
Vielleicht wurde ja ein Zimmermädchen gesucht, die wäre auch mit 60 noch ein Zimmermädchen. Zumindest war das zu meiner Zeit so, vielleicht hat sich auch da was geändert. ​


----------



## AGATHA2

Nun ja, zu (viel) früheren Zeiten war ein Mädchen ein jungfräuliches, weibliches  Geschöpf egal welchen Alters. Nachdem aber der Zustand der Jungfräulichkeit irgendwie schwer überprüfbar war , betrachtete man ein unverheiratetes weibliches Wesen als Mädchen und ab einem bestimmten Alter eben als "altes Mädchen". Glücklicherweise haben sich die Zeiten ja etwas geändert


----------



## Aurin

Letztens erzählte mir ein 50jähriger, dass er mit anderen "Jungs" eine Bergtour macht. Junge ist ja das männliche Pendant zu Mädchen. 
Ich denke, dass die persönliche Einstellung und das eigene Alter eine große Rolle spielt. 
Ein 18jähriger würde 50jährige bestimmt nicht als "Jungs" bezeichnen.


----------



## Henryk

Aurin said:


> Letztens erzählte mir ein 50jähriger, dass er mit anderen "Jungs" eine Bergtour macht. Junge ist ja das männliche Pendant zu Mädchen.
> Ich denke, dass die persönliche Einstellung und das eigene Alter eine große Rolle spielt.
> Ein 18jähriger würde 50jährige bestimmt nicht als "Jungs" bezeichnen.



In dem Ton? "Mit seinen Jungs etwas machen" wär etwas anderes, aber sehr Geläufiges. Nach dem Sieg seiner Mannschaft ist der Fußballtrainer stolz auf seine Jungs. Oder: Ich gehe nachher mit meinen Jungs (Kumpels) etwas essen. Das kann man nicht so einfach projizieren.


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> Oder: Ich gehe nachher mit meinen Jungs (Kumpels) etwas essen. Das kann man nicht so einfach projizieren.



Das gilt aber für die holde Weiblichkeit entsprechend. Im Sport sind es auch "die Mädchen" und auch in der Frauenclique gehen "Mädchen" oder auch "Mädels" etwas essen.


----------



## Lykurg

Wenn meine Großmutter mit etwas, das meine Mutter sagt, nicht einverstanden ist: "Och, Mädchen!" 

Ein "junges Mädchen" muß nicht unbedingt ein Teenager sein: Erstens paßt das ab ungefähr 16 nicht mehr so recht (oder doch, je nach Perspektive?), zweitens liegt der fließende Übergang vom "kleinen Mädchen" wohl schon so zwischen 6 und 8, maximal 12.


----------



## Kajjo

Der Ausdruck _junges Mädchen_ ist kein Pleonasmus, da diese feststehende Wendung durchaus zusätzliche Informationen enthält. Ein _junges Mädchen _ist im allgemeinen ein Teenager, ein _kleines Mädchen _ist auf jeden Fall noch präpubertär.

Kajjo


----------



## floridasnowbird

dec-sev said:


> Für von keinem Mann abgekriegte Frau habe ich _alte Jungerfer_ hehört.


 
_Spätes Mädchen_ ist auch gebräuchlich.


​


----------



## Kajjo

floridasnowbird said:


> _Spätes Mädchen_  ist auch gebräuchlich.


Das habe ich nun noch nie gehört. Ich glaube nicht, daß der Ausdruck verbreitet ist.

"Alte Jungfer" ist dagegen sehr üblich -- wenn auch nicht sehr höflich.

Kajjo


----------



## Aurin

floridasnowbird said:


> .​
> Ein "altes Mädchen" ist *eine Frau, die keinen Mann "abgekriegt" hat.*​


 
Ich kenne dafür die Bezeichnung: eine glücklich und zufrieden lebende Frau


----------



## floridasnowbird

Kajjo said:


> Das habe ich nun noch nie gehört. Ich glaube nicht, daß der Ausdruck verbreitet ist.


 
*Ich *habe doch die Ausdrücke nicht erfunden (das geht auch an Aurins Adresse) . Ich wollte gerade schreiben, was Google.de als Definition dazu gefunden hat, aber das verkneif ich mir lieber. Das hat nichts mit Machogehabe zu tun, sondern mit der Bedeutung der Begriffe. Wenn ich das Wort "Spießer" darstellen will, bin ich nicht selber einer, nur weil ich entsprechende Beispiele zur Erklärung verwende. Ein "spätes Mädchen" ist dann eines, wenn sie gerne geheiratet hätte, aber keinen passenden Mann gefunden hat. Der Begriff bezeichnet eben nicht die emanzipierte Karrierefrau, für die eine Ehe aus Überzeugung nicht in Frage kommt (es sei denn, sie belügt sich selber). ​


----------



## AGATHA2

floridasnowbird said:


> Ein "spätes Mädchen" ist dann eines, wenn sie gerne geheiratet hätte, aber keinen passenden Mann gefunden hat. Der Begriff bezeichnet eben nicht die emanzipierte Karrierefrau, für die eine Ehe aus Überzeugung nicht in Frage kommt (es sei denn, sie belügt sich selber).​


 
Ein "spätes Mädchen" bezeichnet sich so aber nicht selbst, sondern sie wird (oder eher wurde) von ihrer Umgebung so genannt. Dass dieser Terminus aus einer männerdominierten Gesellschaft entstanden ist, ist ja wohl keine Frage, dass du ihn nicht erfunden hast natürlich auch nicht


----------



## Whodunit

Lykurg said:


> Wenn meine Großmutter mit etwas, das meine Mutter sagt, nicht einverstanden ist: "Och, Mädchen!"


 
Und zu wem sagt sie das? Zu dir  oder gilt es als Redewendung?


----------



## Lykurg

Zu ihr - kommt aber eher selten vor.^^


----------

